# ZEON Fusion Vanes



## Matt Jackson (Jul 19, 2012)

I've been fletching my own arrows for about a year now. And for the last year I've been "experimenting" with every possible combination of vanes, straight, offset, helical, wraps, nocks, inserts, etc. You name it I've tried it. So, very recently, I ordered a 36 pk of Orange ZEON Fusion vanes to try out. I did some research on them first and asked my local dealer and heard nothing but bad things about them. I chose to at least give them a chance. Most of the complaints I heard were that, contrary to Norway Industries claims, they did not adhere well. I found that they stick to wraps very well, and white wraps make them even brighter because it reflects light back into the vane. After shooting a few arrows set up this way I was HOOKED. They are extremely bright rivaling even lighted nocks. I would venture to say that they are better than lighted nocks, shooting these vanes you can see EVERYTHING the arrow does from string to target. Yesterday while ordering Green, Red, and Yellow ZEONs I stumbled onto REFLECTIVE wraps. Based on the fact that the white wrap makes the ZEON so much brighter by reflecting more light, I think reflective wrap will make it even brighter. I will post pics of the results next week when the wrap comes in. Feedback on what I'm doing is more than welcome. Thanks.


----------



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

I've had terrible luck with them wraps or not............. I hope they get better, the concept is great, the product hasn't been


----------



## Matt Jackson (Jul 19, 2012)

milsy said:


> I've had terrible luck with them wraps or not............. I hope they get better, the concept is great, the product hasn't been


See I keep hearing the same thing from everyone but I haven't had any problems. These vanes aren't going anywhere without ripping the wrap off with it. I'm not sure what it is that I'm doing so different to get these results but I'm def not complaining.


----------



## bowhuntingrn (Jul 14, 2008)

Before I switched to traditional, I used the standard fusion vanes and had good luck with them. I also used wraps and the loc tite ultra gel in the black bottle with good results. They held just as well as blazers in my limited use. Sounds like you have a good thing going there and with a good light they should be easy to find if in the dark (after pass through of course  ). I also am a huge fan of reflective wraps. You should check out Onestringer.com they will custom make anything you can think of (even have an option to design your own) and will print it on the reflective wraps for a little more ($5 I think).


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Has anyone tried using the Flex fletch product called Zing?? I use the activator on all my bases and have not had a problem since, worth a shot!!
I would gladly use these for my hunting arrows if they made a lower profile vane, maybe I should figure out how to cut them down


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

i haven't had any issues with them. I used them on wraps and used superglue to attach


----------



## Thermodude (Dec 15, 2011)

Ive had very good luck with them also, Im using them on my hunting arrows this year..............................no need for a lighted nock with these on your arrows!


----------



## bowabuk (Jul 9, 2012)

I fletch my buddys arrows with the regular fusion vanes & i dont have no problem at all to get them to stick good only problem he has with them is the vane will come off but the bases will stay on .. the zeon vanes i have fletched a few of them & biggest thing i seen wrong with them is they wrinkle lot worse than the regular fusion vanes.. If you are having good luck with them & like them i would shoot them....


----------



## Matt Jackson (Jul 19, 2012)

bowhuntingrn - I wish you hadn't told me about Onestringer.com. I checked it out and will probably be making quite a few purchases. The reflective wraps I just ordered are from Bohning.com, didn't see any customization options there, so thank you. 
Something I forgot to mention is that my ZEON arrows shoot FAR better than anything I've tried to date. And there's no possible way that it's all in my head because before when I got them I only fletched one arrow for the sole purpose of seeing how bright they are. I was absolutely certain that they were no competition for my quickspins or my blazers. When I shot that arrow over and over and consistently hit black I was shocked. So not only is it incredibly bright, it is by far the most accurate and forgiving vane that I've ever shot (and believe me, I've tried them all).


----------



## analogvoyager (Jul 16, 2012)

Matt- What type of glue did you use?


----------



## SumBeach (Sep 8, 2011)

I've also tried the Zeon and did not get them to stick well. Could you share your complete process, equipment, glue ect. if you get the time. I really liked the vanes also but could not keep them on. I haven't had problems with other vanes.
Thanks


----------



## budalcorn45 (Feb 20, 2008)

SumBeach said:


> I've also tried the Zeon and did not get them to stick well. Could you share your complete process, equipment, glue ect. if you get the time. I really liked the vanes also but could not keep them on. I haven't had problems with other vanes.
> Thanks


X2. They always wrinkle up and don't stick well even with wraps and loc tite. I really like the vanes, just not the sticking!


----------



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

Mine has always wrinkled and not stuck well. I was using both super and loc tite gel control glue........ Like I said before, I like the thought process of the product and if I could get it to work I would definitely use them


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Matt Jackson said:


> ...I'm not sure what it is that I'm doing so different to get these results...


So, what kind of glue are you using? Any kind of surface prep?


----------



## Horner_61 (Mar 20, 2012)

I am also interested to hear what your process & equipment are. We just started re-fletching arrows, so the learning curve has been ...steep. It is a good thing I got a killer deal on some Blazer vanes!

Anyhow, I'd like to try the Zeon, but need to know more. Thanks for any input!

Jon

PS We are using a JoJan multi-arrow jig, cleaning the shafts with acetone & "00" steel wool, and trying both Fletch-tite Platinum & Gorilla Blue adhesives. Yet, I am still losing vanes. Seriously considering wraps now.


----------



## tannertt (Jun 15, 2007)

I use the orange Zeon and my first go round with them I used Pine Ridge Archery gel(works great on blazers) and found it created to brittle of a bond and my vanes flew off every shot. In frustration mode I stripped down the arrow wraps re wrapped wiped the new vanes down with acetone and used the Bohning Platinum Gel and the hold is awesome now. Great brightness and excellant flight no need for heavy lighted nocks


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

These things are a bear cat to fletch with. Using loc tite super gel and cleaning arrow and base of fletch with alcohol. Using bitz jig right helical. Lots of rippling along base of fletch and loss of adhesion. Using plenty of glue to get a good bond, just lets loose.
Acetone is a stronger solvent, maybe that is the trick to get the base of the fletch softened so it bonds with the glue. 

Are you guys using a helical fletch with these vanes? They are stiffer than blazers, I suspect that makes them harder to fletch helical. Please advise.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

I was really surprised by the rippling effect when fletching the zeon vane samples that I had. It just did not make sense for the plastic to react this way so I called Norway Industries. I found out that Norway had material problems with the plastic of their vanes in 2011. So yes, it was indeed a material problem from the factory. They have identified the problem and fixed it and they are sending me new samples of the zeon vane for me to try out. They said that with the correction of the problem the current zeon vanes fletch up very well.


----------



## philhoney (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi,
I have been using the zeons for about 18 months and although I have never lost a vane I do find that the forward end comes loose on a regular basis. I used fletch-tite platinum on my indoor arrows and a gel superglue on my outdoor ones. It made no difference, they still come loose at the front.
Indoors I used the vanes full size but when the outdoor season started I found the Zeons were shooting about 12ins low at 50 yds compared to my regular vanetecs so I trimmed them down to just below the first rib, rounded the corners and regained my sightmarks.

Would I recommend them? They are not as bright as they advertise. In sunlight they don't seem to glow at all.They do show up as the sun sets but not until you are within a few yds of them.
They are just as accurate as any other vane as long as both are fitted with the care needed.
Would I buy them again? Probably not. The fact that the front of them comes loose on a regular basis is not something I am prepared to put up with when I never have this problem with any other vane.
They were a talking point when I first fitted them but now that the novelty has worn off no one takes any notice of them.
Phil


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

philhoney said:


> Hi,
> I have been using the zeons for about 18 months and although I have never lost a vane I do find that the forward end comes loose on a regular basis. I used fletch-tite platinum on my indoor arrows and a gel superglue on my outdoor ones. It made no difference, they still come loose at the front.
> Indoors I used the vanes full size but when the outdoor season started I found the Zeons were shooting about 12ins low at 50 yds compared to my regular vanetecs so I trimmed them down to just below the first rib, rounded the corners and regained my sightmarks.
> 
> ...


Good report.


----------



## Matt Jackson (Jul 19, 2012)

All,
I apologize for the late response. So here's my process: First, I strip the arrow with a sharpened Winchester pocket knife, scraping off the fletching and wrap. Then, I use denatured alcohol and a paper towel to remove any remaining adhesive residue left behind by the wrap. Then I dry the arrow with a towel and let it air dry for a bit (30-60 min). Then I carefully roll on a Reflective Bohning Arrow Wrap. I wipe the wrap down with a towel and place the arrow in my Right Helical Bohning Pro Class Fletching Jig (3-6 degrees is suggested, I push mine closer to 6). Next, I put a ZEON Fusion vane in the clamp lined up with the first hash mark and I clamp at a quarter of an inch from the base of the vane (this helps the base of the vane countour to the curve of the arrow). Then, I lay a thick bead of Flex-Bond and carefully press the vane onto the arrow. I'm told that the glue only takes 15 minutes to dry but I wait 30 minutes for good measure. Rotate 120 degrees and repeat. If I left anything out let me know. Hope this helps.


----------



## Matt Jackson (Jul 19, 2012)

*UPDATE*

All,
Ok. I finally got in the other 3 ZEON colors (Red, Green, and Yellow) that Norway Industries offer. For anybody looking to geve them a try, Yellow is the way to go. I was already impressed at how bright the Orange vanes I've been shooting are, but the Yellow is twice as bright. 
Also, I've added a couple steps to my fletching process. I've found that using fine sandpaper to rough up the base of the vane helps give it just a little more grip. Also, once I get the vanes glued on I add a small dot of adhesive on the front tip of the vane. I just started doing this today so if there's anybody that has already tried these ideas let me know what you think of them. Thanks.


----------



## ChristopherHall (Jul 8, 2012)

I fletched a couple arrows with them and my 2 cents on it is that they almost have to be straight fletched with almost no helical too stiff. So I tried a few of them but due to them being stiff they may bend when u lay ur bow down on a hard surface and wont return to original shape especially in the cold. I remember way back in the days bohning had translucent fletch wonder if they will bring them back in a blazer.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

Matt Jackson said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> All,
> Ok. I finally got in the other 3 ZEON colors (Red, Green, and Yellow) that Norway Industries offer. For anybody looking to geve them a try, Yellow is the way to go. I was already impressed at how bright the Orange vanes I've been shooting are, but the Yellow is twice as bright.
> Also, I've added a couple steps to my fletching process. I've found that using fine sandpaper to rough up the base of the vane helps give it just a little more grip. Also, once I get the vanes glued on I add a small dot of adhesive on the front tip of the vane. I just started doing this today so if there's anybody that has already tried these ideas let me know what you think of them. Thanks.


I have seen it recommended many times to add a drop of glue at the front and the back of your fletch. I always do, it does help.


----------



## cjkeck13 (Feb 3, 2012)

I did a dozen last month with Fletch-Tite Platinum and an Arizona E-Z Fletch right helical. They have a great glue bond and can not pull them off.


----------



## joe171 (Jan 8, 2012)

I shoot a xbow so i don`t use wraps any thoughts on thae adherence to arrows with out arrow wraps 
I like the idea of these vains and I wont spend $ on lighted knocks 
Thanks Joe171


----------



## Matt Jackson (Jul 19, 2012)

These vanes are pretty stiff. Requires a good bit of pressure to get them to helical properly. I also agree that the idea of these vanes are great, BUT there is definitely some room for improvement. If Bohning was smart they would make an improved version. *joe171:* I have not personally put these on an arrow without a wrap but my Dad has recently fletched a few that way with no problems.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I have the same problem with Goat Tuff and Gorilla Glue with the blue cap. The vanes are wrinkling and are easy to pull off. I use the Blitsenburg fletching jig with a straight clamp on a slite off set. I really like the idea and they are Pope and Young legalunlike lighted nocks.


----------



## Cheese1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Any pictures of these Zeon Vanes in the light ?


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

ohiobullseye said:


> I have the same problem with Goat Tuff and Gorilla Glue with the blue cap. The vanes are wrinkling and are easy to pull off. I use the Blitsenburg fletching jig with a straight clamp on a slite off set. I really like the idea and they are Pope and Young legalunlike lighted nocks.


How old are the vanes you are using? The manufacturer said most of their 2011 production had a material problem that resulted in the wrinkling when fletching. I fletched some vanes that came from 2011 production and had the wrinkle problem, but I also have to say even with the wrinkled edge these things are holding on very tight. I glued them on bare carbon, cleaned with alcohol then glued with lock tite super hold gel super glue, bitz, right helical, and clamp them for two minutes or more then leave them alone overnight. 
These vanes have ridges on them and i think you need to be careful with where you put the vane in your clamp. I had the best luck when I clamped the vane just above the first ridge up from the base.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

I really didn't notice a visual difference in my use of them. I also didn't care how they were ribbed because I felt they didn't sit in my blitz the way they should when I was trying to fletch them. Nothing beats a lighted nock but I do like the regular fusions.


----------



## Matt Jackson (Jul 19, 2012)

Cheese1 said:


> Any pictures of these Zeon Vanes in the light ?


As requested cheese.


----------



## Matt Jackson (Jul 19, 2012)

Just want to throw out a couple new items I've tried that are a tremendous help when fletching. First of all I've tried a new adhesive that works better than anything I've seen yet. It's Loctite Plastics Bonding System. It's a two step process, you apply an activator to both surfaces, wait 60 seconds then apply the adhesive to the base of the vane, then stick it to your arrow using your jig. If you like fletching your own arrows you have to give it a try, the bond is amazing. 

The next item I stumbled onto while in Home Depot. I bought a Husky Folding Lock-Back Utility Knife...









...and a pack of Stanley Large Hook Blades...









...install Hook Blade on Utility Knife...









...the shape of the hook is perfect for removing vanes and wrap.









Makes vane/wrap removal twice as easy, twice as fast. It's even better than "The Stripper" by Bohning that I just ordered a month ago ($14.69 + S&H).









The Knife and a 5pk of hook blades totaled $12.97 so it's cheaper and better.


----------



## Junior. (Mar 23, 2006)

I just recently purchased some of the yellow neon ones. I have had no problems with them coming off. I am using a Bitz with a straight clamp, gorilla super glue and I am using Bohning's reflective wraps. Love them so far.


----------



## Matt Jackson (Jul 19, 2012)

Junior. said:


> I just recently purchased some of the yellow neon ones. I have had no problems with them coming off. I am using a Bitz with a straight clamp, gorilla super glue and I am using Bohning's reflective wraps. Love them so far.


The reflective wrap really makes it pop. After shooting all four colors (Orange, Red, Green, Yellow) I think the Yellow is the brightest of the 4 by a long shot. Not sure why it would be brighter but it just really stands out from the rest.


----------



## Cheese1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Matt Jackson said:


> As requested cheese.
> 
> View attachment 1457316
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics. Sort of cool !!!


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Does Onestringer make reflective wraps in colors too? I have sort of a black and orange theme going on my rig, ( I know....stupid to some...but it's mine) and I'd like to stick with the orange, but was wondering if I could maybe get something reflective that would match good.....? Anybody got any ideas? I'm really thinking about trying these vanes though. Has anyone tried them with a hard right helical on them?


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

Here's my set up.
No problems with adhesion using 1 sec Super Glue.


----------



## MeatSeakerX2 (Aug 5, 2012)

Still no pics??


----------



## Matt Jackson (Jul 19, 2012)

MeatSeakerX2 said:


> Still no pics??


Of?


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

When they came out, I sent for a sample pack and tried them out. By "accident" I was using FT Platinum and they held pretty well. I was shooting a WB rest at the time and they shot well from that setup, but not any better than Blazers. As mentioned, they are pretty stiff and I like do up my Blazers in a RH helical Bitz clamp which did not work well with the Zeons. Plus they were not significantly more visual to me in flight or impact over a bright Blazer. They were not junk as some contend, but not as good as others contend so I have stayed with Blazers with no complaints.


----------



## stringunnr (Sep 2, 2012)

I have had no issues with them using an arizona ez fletch jib for carbons and using bohning platinum glue....they fly awesome and I think it is because of the stiffness and the ridges running through them. I have the orange but now I wznt the yellow....I dont think they replace a lighted nock tho....but they are nice.


----------



## Go3D (Apr 27, 2012)

I have used the vanes for over a year withoout any issues!

1. Clean off old glue with acetone (Victory carbon arrows)
2. Wipe area with damp cloth and let dry
3. Glue = Loctite Super Glue ULTRA Gel Control
4. Jig = ARIZONA E-Z FLETCH Mini.

I let the arrows sit in the jig for about 1 minute and usually don't shot them for 12 hours.


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

I have a very cheap serrated kitchen knife that is beveled one direction. There are 2 or 3 different size serrations on this knife andthe largest works perfect for removing old fletching.

I also tried gorilla super glue on blazers....it made them roll up on one edge of the base. Refletched them the next might with Bohning Fletch Tite Platinum.....no problems.


----------



## Matt Jackson (Jul 19, 2012)

One more thing I just found out about the _Loctite Plastics Bonding System_ adhesive that I use now is that it bonds in 30 seconds. Really cuts down on clamp time. I was spending about an hour per arrow using Flex Bond. Now I go from bare arrow to shooting in 20 minutes with NO problems.  The only problem I have with it is that I enjoy fletching, now I don't have anything to do but shoot.


----------

